# Human Grade?



## tripletotal (Sep 28, 2013)

Without googling it first, what's the definition of human grade?

I see the term thrown around often, but what EXACTLY does it mean? How often are we talking out of our asses? Lol.


----------



## kubes (Sep 28, 2013)

It means that its made by a pharmaceutical company and meets the international requirements ...


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 28, 2013)

To me it is sold in a Pharmacy. A legitimate Licensed and Branded
Company.  Now there are compounding Pharmicies also making HG products.
That is not far from Ugl though imo.


----------



## tripletotal (Sep 28, 2013)

I believe the same as you guys. So when a source/sponsor says human grade, are they saying they are selling a product made in an actual pharmaceutical manufacturing facility (like they have a hookup to buy Watson in bulk) or that their facility is such and their product meets those standards?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah Rajjin and jim said it.. made by a usa pharmaceutical company under strict controlled  requirements.. even if its from some other country and pharmaceutical branded it may not meet usa requirements ..


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 28, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I believe the same as you guys. So when a source/sponsor says human grade, are they saying they are selling a product made in an actual pharmaceutical manufacturing facility (like they have a hookup to buy Watson in bulk) or that their facility is such and their product meets those standards?



Not often do you see USA watson or any Usa Pharma on the black market. Its out there but Not usually advertised and ikts expensive.

Most Human grade you will see on the forums come from Overseas or Mexico. Not so much even from mexico anymore.

Another problem with HG is its Often counterfeit.
Been that way since I can remember.


----------



## tripletotal (Sep 28, 2013)

So, in your opinions, probably not worth paying extra for, especially if you have a known good source already?


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 28, 2013)

I like Both Tripletotal.

A lot of things factor in when trying to decide.
#1 over anything I like real products that work. That could be UGl or HG.
Does not matter to me, and Im not set or stuck on one or the other.

A few of my all time favorites are HG- Omnadren, Sus redi-ject, Testoviron depot

a few of my favorite UGl are REAL tren Acetate, Boldenone, Nandrolone

each has there place and reputable suppliers. Just have to weed through and find what works for you my man.


----------



## kubes (Sep 28, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> I like Both Tripletotal.
> 
> A lot of things factor in when trying to decide.
> #1 over anything I like real products that work. That could be UGl or HG.
> ...



I really used to like Jelfa as well


----------



## joshck (Sep 28, 2013)

A lot of stuff sold as hg is counterfeit but not fake meaning there is the actual hormone in there someone is just being a copy cat. That being said I dont think its worth the money unless u know for a fact it is hg.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 28, 2013)

Human grade is GMP standards .
but also cld mean...higher dose...exact dose...sterile.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 28, 2013)

Love me some HG amps!!!!


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Sep 28, 2013)

Galenika and Norma Hellas when they are real have always been two of my favorite or "human grade" real pharm, a lot of Ugs refer to there product as "human grade" gear also because of the old days when people used to buy a lot of "VET" grade as in for animals being the misconception that being from a VET or for animals was much of a difference or dirty so it's kind of stuck around as a sales gimmick for many UGS for the new guys.


----------



## tripletotal (Sep 29, 2013)

ZEUSMORPH said:


> Galenika and Norma Hellas when they are real have always been two of my favorite or "human grade" real pharm, a lot of Ugs refer to there product as "human grade" gear also because of the old days when people used to buy a lot of "VET" grade as in for animals being the misconception that being from a VET or for animals was much of a difference or dirty so it's kind of stuck around as a sales gimmick for many UGS for the new guys.



That's interesting! I haven't been around long enough... I did get some Denkall T400 that said it was for animals only. I think that was just so it could be sold more easily, though.


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Sep 29, 2013)

Exactly!


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Sep 29, 2013)

It should be simple but it's not so simple. A wellness HRT clinic may have a compounding pharmacy that abides by FDA regulations but in their day-to-day operations who the hell knows. I always interpreted it this way:

Human Grade: Taxed, fit, and ready for human consumption (USDA, FDA, etc approved)

Veterinary or Animal Grade: Taxed, fit, and ready for animal consumption but not fit or approved for human consumption by regulatory agencies. This doesn't mean much though because if some people get sick or die from poisoned beef it's recalled and then likely nothing. On the other hand, if "Sparky" or "Butch" die from a company's injectable B12, heads roll, and you're on the news portrayed as the devil!

Underground Lab: Well, LOL, speaks for itself. Not taxed, determined to be fit, or ready for ANY consumption, buyer beware, at your own risk, probably illegal, all that. Not approved for use anywhere.

As some others said though, each has it's place for certain things. Unless you want to look for human grade trenbolone enanthate.


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 29, 2013)

OuchThatHurts said:


> It should be simple but it's not so simple. A wellness HRT clinic may have a compounding pharmacy that abides by FDA regulations but in their day-to-day operations who the hell knows. I always interpreted it this way:
> 
> Human Grade: Taxed, fit, and ready for human consumption (USDA, FDA, etc approved)
> 
> ...




Very well explained! Should be a sticky


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Sep 29, 2013)

OuchThatHurts said:


> It should be simple but it's not so simple. A wellness HRT clinic may have a compounding pharmacy that abides by FDA regulations but in their day-to-day operations who the hell knows. I always interpreted it this way:
> 
> Human Grade: Taxed, fit, and ready for human consumption (USDA, FDA, etc approved)
> 
> ...


I agree! I also look at it from another stand point like I previously stated. Many Ugs use it as a sells gimmick to lure in the new guys and it's also not to say that all Ug labs are created equal.


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Sep 29, 2013)

ZEUSMORPH said:


> I agree! I also look at it from another stand point like I previously stated. Many Ugs use it as a sells gimmick to lure in the new guys and it's also not to say that all Ug labs are created equal.


I definitely see what you mean! It's a blurry line isn't it? One thing I do believe is that there is very little true human grade on the black market today and if so, would be very expensive. Additionally, other countries don't have the safety and control standards that some others do. My fiancee and I were talking the other day about this. In some cases, I could easily believe that a veterinary grade product could be just as sterile and potent as a human grade one. Like I was saying, drug companies can kill a person here or there, no big deal. But if those same companies killed someone's "Fluffy" or "Max", they'd take a HUGE hit. In other cases, some UGL's that actually want to be ahead of the others have excellent quality control - in other words, the market itself is their regulatory agency. There's a lot to say on it but simply put, it's all one big crapshoot. Companies can sell "pink slime" MSB to people and animals but sometimes I think until somebody's "Mr. Bojangles" or "Muffin" start dropping dead, it will stay on the market.

It's a dirty business and a lot about who you know. Newbs know nobody. We're even touchy about them asking. Maybe they just need to take their lumps like we all did - even though the thought of that is pretty gross.


----------



## tripletotal (Sep 29, 2013)

OuchThatHurts said:


> I definitely see what you mean! It's a blurry line isn't it? One thing I do believe is that there is very little true human grade on the black market today and if so, would be very expensive. Additionally, other countries don't have the safety and control standards that some others do. My fiancee and I were talking the other day about this. In some cases, I could easily believe that a veterinary grade product could be just as sterile and potent as a human grade one. Like I was saying, drug companies can kill a person here or there, no big deal. But if those same companies killed someone's "Fluffy" or "Max", they'd take a HUGE hit. In other cases, some UGL's that actually want to be ahead of the others have excellent quality control - in other words, the market itself is their regulatory agency. There's a lot to say on it but simply put, it's all one big crapshoot. Companies can sell "pink slime" MSB to people and animals but sometimes I think until somebody's "Mr. Bojangles" or "Muffin" start dropping dead, it will stay on the market.
> 
> It's a dirty business and a lot about who you know. Newbs know nobody. We're even touchy about them asking. Maybe they just need to take their lumps like we all did - even though the thought of that is pretty gross.



Yup. Glad I'm no newb anymore. Like you said, though, some of us are even touchy about inquires as to who is good and not.

Not sure that encourages a good market. I know for a fact I've gotten bunk gear from a source that has good gear  because I was nobody once and the source knew no one would listen if I spoke up. If I even knew to speak up.

Even now, with significant experience and knowledge, most of the time I get shot down if I question any source.

Paradigm shift needs to happen. The customer is the driver of this market, not the supplier.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Sep 29, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Human grade is GMP standards .
> but also cld mean...higher dose...exact dose...sterile.



Some UGLs follow GMP standards, however that is only one aspect of pharmaceutical manufacturing.


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Sep 29, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Yup. Glad I'm no newb anymore. Like you said, though, some of us are even touchy about inquires as to who is good and not.
> 
> Not sure that encourages a good market. I know for a fact I've gotten bunk gear from a source that has good gear  because I was nobody once and the source knew no one would listen if I spoke up. If I even knew to speak up.
> 
> ...



Your absolutely right and people need to know who to steer away from. It's easy to see I don't trust any sponsor that is not easy to communicate with.


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Sep 29, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Paradigm shift needs to happen. The customer is the driver of this market, not the supplier.


I agree but doubtful. I think what you mean is that you would like the customer to drive the market, not the seller. Fact is, in any unregulated market, it's a seller's market and buyer beware. Without getting into a whole lecture, I'll just say that what many in the West would want (unregulated markets) which is much more beneficial to the seller and less to the consumer vs regulated markets which are often more beneficial to the consumer (and IMO ultimately, the sellers). Unfortunately, this is a more philosophical belief than anything else. No matter what your preference, deregulation or regulation, we can be certain that this particular market will remain a seller's market for a very, very long time.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 29, 2013)

hijacked said:


> I used to think if it was an ampule, it is human grade. This is not the case. UGL's can package their product in amps just as easily as vials.



Just as easily is a strech- I've haven't seen any equipment for sale allowing me to do this on any of the site that sell vials and filters and crimpers. It's a whole different level of manufacturing. Not saying it equates quality but I don't know of any one making amps in their kitchens-


----------



## turbobusa (Sep 30, 2013)

Hg to me means from a legit human pharmacy.No Ug with the human grade 
claim in an ad when in fact it's ug. Amps are more hassle than vials 
for ug. There are some great fakes out there though. . I know this through blood work.
They were faking human pharm stuff 25 years ago. I will say this though-
I have been scripted for cyp for some years now.Some of the ug cyp and enan I have tested is easily as good in effect ogf my tevas saandoz watson  paddocks.
The real grey area is in oral tabs . Very seldom I find a ug oral on par with really human pharm orals. Guys using 100 150 mgs dbol on top of other compounds and talking about good gains.I remember clearly ciba dbol and some of the american generics having a great gains vs. sides threshhold of 40-50mgs.
40mgs real D was a sweetspot 50 is where gains vs sides fell off .
Know your source weather ug or hg... T


----------



## BigBob (Sep 30, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Some UGLs follow GMP standards, however that is only one aspect of pharmaceutical manufacturing.



Very true. But I think when I make my own tren it is HG. I inject it over and over and I never became ill? I think the whole HG thing is over rated. Look at the compounding company that had meningitis tainted steroids...I don't know of anyone yet using UGL to get meningitis... I have heard rumors of stories where people get sick or abscesses but I think it is the exception not the rule.
As for potency and what is in the bottle that's a whole other story.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 30, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Pm me, I will send you a link where you can buy empty amps. You just arent shopping in the right place. There is no special equipment required. All it takes is a pair of pliers and a torch. It takes less than 10 seconds to close an ampule. Infact, it would be cheaper for an UGL to use amps if they were 10mL each.
> Ofcourse, nobody wants to use an amp that holds 10mL because a user couldnt use all of that at once.
> Thats why no one is making them in their kitchens.
> There are lots of videos on you tube that show how to close ampules. Everything you need is at home depot.



After reading this I went and looked it up- weird but cool


----------



## Farm77 (Oct 5, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> To me it is sold in a Pharmacy. A legitimate Licensed and Branded
> Company.  Now there are compounding Pharmicies also making HG products.
> That is not far from Ugl though imo.



Yep I'm with rAJ


----------



## chrisr116 (Oct 5, 2013)

I finally got time to sit down and read some on here.  This is a great thread, probably one of the best I've seen here.  There's lots of good info being shared.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 6, 2013)

Hg In USA uses laboritory tested raws made in USA by USA qualified manufactorers..  Not the chinese brand commonly used In UG brands which can And may have higher than allowd lead..mercury or some other substance not allowed by US government.: for example One hg amp made india "  aquaviron" uses Thimerosal ( a disinfectant preservative ) which was used in children vaccines but removed due to toxicidity to human organs In USA ,  but not all countries removed it so it all depends on the country what their HG standard is. Sure isnt china I know that . Lol


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 6, 2013)

:yeahthat:


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hg In USA uses laboritory tested raws made in USA by USA qualified manufactorers..  Not the chinese brand commonly used In UG brands which can And may have higher than allowd lead..mercury or some other substance not allowed by US government.: for example One hg amp made india "  aquaviron" uses Thimerosal ( a disinfectant preservative ) which was used in children vaccines but removed due to toxicidity to human organs In USA ,  but not all countries removed it so it all depends on the country what their HG standard is. Sure isnt china I know that . Lol



Sounds like a great standard. I wonder if that's what sources mean when they claim HG? Hopeful but doubtful.


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Oct 6, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Sounds like a great standard. I wonder if that's what sources mean when they claim HG? Hopeful but doubtful.


The amps that IB is talking about are very much human grade (HG). They are not FDA human grade but the FDA is far from the world standard in what's safe and what's not safe. Almost every industrialized nation has it's own respective regulatory agency. Just as thimerosal is no longer approved for use in products and banned by the FDA, the FDA has greenlighted many drugs that are banned in other countries.

My point is let's be cautious in not allowing the USDA and FDA to set the world standards for food and drug approval and consumption. The USDA is now practically totally "owned" my Monsanto - a company whose products are very often banned in other countries from human consumption (genetically modified foods and agricultural seeds and pesticides, veterinary grade drugs, etc.). The FDA approval process is very slow and has proven to even be extremely hazardous. How many drugs have been yanked off the shelf due to health hazards even after surviving the FDA's tedious multiphase approval process?

In other cases, US citizens are dropping dead from MRSA after spending 10's of thousands of dollars on treatment while in Russia, effective bacteriophage therapy is effective and costs $12?

Just some things to think about.


----------



## OuchThatHurts (Oct 6, 2013)

Herein lies the problem is the US regulatory process. It's not safety first, it's dollars first. See below:


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 6, 2013)

OuchThatHurts said:


> Herein lies the problem is the US regulatory process. It's not safety first, it's dollars first. See below:



That is fucking disturbing.


----------

